# PMV and Spouse Visa Grants in 2018



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,
Somehow i am unable to find a post regarding pmv or spouse visa applied in 2018 and what are their current status, specially if anyone has applied their application from Pakistan- Australian High Commission Islamabad...I haven't heard anything from them and it's 8 month now, the status of my application is still the same... feeling frustrated😞


----------



## auspak19jan (Mar 9, 2018)

Applied in mid Jan 2018. From Pakistan 

Still waiting. 

Is there anyone applied from Pakistan in 2018 and have granted.


----------



## LifeinAus (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi MZU,
The processing time for partner visa can take between 20-25 months for 820 visa and usually unless the officer needs something there is a long waiting time.
I applied for 820 visa clients from Pakistan in August 2017 and their visa was not granted yet.
All the best,
Moran 
Registered Migration Agent 
MARN 1795282


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

LifeinAus said:


> Hi MZU,
> The processing time for partner visa can take between 20-25 months for 820 visa and usually unless the officer needs something there is a long waiting time.
> I applied for 820 visa clients from Pakistan in August 2017 and their visa was not granted yet.
> All the best,
> ...


Hi Moran, 
Thank you for your reply. Yes partner Visa takes a longer time, I have applied for PMV in FEB 2018 and processing time for 75% of applications is 13 months. My application status is still the same "initial assessment" since 8 months.I am expecting them to ask for further documents as my Police clearance has been expired and i have to provide them again. I am worried that nobody has seen my application till date


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all
I was just wondering that if I don't press that tab which say " I confirm that i have provided all the information requested", will it effect my processing time? 
And if i press that, I would be allowed to upload more attachments?


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

MZU said:


> Hi all
> I was just wondering that if I don't press that tab which say " I confirm that i have provided all the information requested", will it effect my processing time?
> And if i press that, I would be allowed to upload more attachments?


I'm assuming they asked for further information?

Yes, you can click on that and still be allowed to upload/attach more evidence/documents after.
Just keep in mind, once you click that, it means you have provided what they asked for and the application is ready for review. If you don't have everything they asked for, it may delay the application as they will have to ask for more info and the button resets.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

konji__ said:


> I'm assuming they asked for further information?
> 
> Yes, you can click on that and still be allowed to upload/attach more evidence/documents after.
> Just keep in mind, once you click that, it means you have provided what they asked for and the application is ready for review. If you don't have everything they asked for, it may delay the application as they will have to ask for more info and the button resets.


Thanx konji for the reply... basically i have uploaded all the documents required plus all the evidence that i have, except for my medical.. and i have to provide them with police clearance again as it has been expired. Getting clearance from pakistan is not an issue, but i hd spent 6 years in sharjah uae.. and i got police clearance from sharjah valid for 3 mnths only... so i fnt want to spend money again to get clearance from uae and if my application is not processed in 3 mnths, again it will expire... i m really confused what to do &#129300;


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

MZU said:


> Thanx konji for the reply... basically i have uploaded all the documents required plus all the evidence that i have, except for my medical.. and i have to provide them with police clearance again as it has been expired. Getting clearance from pakistan is not an issue, but i hd spent 6 years in sharjah uae.. and i got police clearance from sharjah valid for 3 mnths only... so i fnt want to spend money again to get clearance from uae and if my application is not processed in 3 mnths, again it will expire... i m really confused what to do &#129300;


How long is the processing time for the clearance from UAE?? 
You can wait for the CO to request it before trying to get it again. Most people do.


----------



## zol (Aug 27, 2018)

konji__ said:


> How long is the processing time for the clearance from UAE??
> You can wait for the CO to request it before trying to get it again. Most people do.


one hour to a couple of days


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

zol said:


> one hour to a couple of days


Then I'd say wait for CO to request an updated one. Since you got one in there, they'll just ask for an updated one. I think immigration understands getting Police Clearance takes time.

Just to give you an idea, my Partner's Police Clearance (Japan) took over a month to obtain, and has a validity of 12months. So I timed to obtain it 4months into the application.
For my Police Clearance (Aus), I forgot that I needed one, and the CO had to ask for it (about 7months into the application). Got it 2 weeks after and attached it.

No point in getting one now for it to expire again.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

konji__ said:


> Then I'd say wait for CO to request an updated one. Since you got one in there, they'll just ask for an updated one. I think immigration understands getting Police Clearance takes time.
> 
> Just to give you an idea, my Partner's Police Clearance (Japan) took over a month to obtain, and has a validity of 12months. So I timed to obtain it 4months into the application.
> For my Police Clearance (Aus), I forgot that I needed one, and the CO had to ask for it (about 7months into the application). Got it 2 weeks after and attached it.
> ...


Yes you are right... i'll wait for CO to ask for it.... But i am really worried, it's been exactly 9 months today since i lodged my application and still no contact from DIBP... feeling really really sad and frustrated &#128546;


----------



## konji__ (Nov 27, 2017)

unfortunately it's a waiting game...
put it this way, as long as it hasn't been rejected, it's a good thing...


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

MZU said:


> Thanx konji for the reply... basically i have uploaded all the documents required plus all the evidence that i have, except for my medical.. and i have to provide them with police clearance again as it has been expired. Getting clearance from pakistan is not an issue, but i hd spent 6 years in sharjah uae.. and i got police clearance from sharjah valid for 3 mnths only... so i fnt want to spend money again to get clearance from uae and if my application is not processed in 3 mnths, again it will expire... i m really confused what to do &#129300;


From what I understand, for visa purposes the police checks have a validity of 12 months, regardless of whether in UAE they are only valid for 3 months. Each country is different, my Mexican police check is only valid for 6 months as with other official Mexican documents (birth certificates are only valid 6 months too) as per the country's policies, but for Australian visa purposes the government takes it for a 12 month validity. So don't worry about your police check, its still valid.

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure this is the case for police clearance no matter the country its issued from.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

auspak19jan said:


> Applied in mid Jan 2018. From Pakistan
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> Is there anyone applied from Pakistan in 2018 and have granted.


Hi auspak19... did you receive any email from DIBP?


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

It seems like things have gone into a mute zone from Pakistan....any updates anyone regarding the applications applied from Pakistan-Australian high commission Islamabad


----------



## 376979 (Dec 21, 2018)

hi i m new here.. not know how to deal the page but i have question, i had marraige in malaysia amd my husband came there but we didnt have walima funtion, can it effect the decision??


----------



## Wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2018)

filza said:


> hi i m new here.. not know how to deal the page but i have question, i had marraige in malaysia amd my husband came there but we didnt have walima funtion, can it effect the decision??


We are a predominantly UK/European and English speaking nation with a Westminster system of Government and Christianity values in the background. As long as your marriage certificate is issued by a "competent authority" as defined in the Australian Marriage Act then that is sufficient.



> The Marriage Act 1961 states that an original or certified copy of a marriage certificate or record of marriage that is issued by the competent authority in a foreign country is proof of that overseas marriage and of the validity of the marriage. A competent authority is one that is set out in the Marriage Regulations 1963 or any other authority that is competent under the law of the country where the marriage took place.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

filza said:


> hi i m new here.. not know how to deal the page but i have question, i had marraige in malaysia amd my husband came there but we didnt have walima funtion, can it effect the decision??


 Dear Filza, really sorry for the late reply.... I don't think so valima is sn issue... all you need to do is to provide all certificates and documentary evidence that you are married.. and your relationship is still going.... relax and focus on evidence that you can provide to strengthen your application. You have already submitted your application? Which subclass and fron where?
Good luck


----------



## auspak19jan (Mar 9, 2018)

MZU said:


> Hi auspak19... did you receive any email from DIBP?


No update applied 19 jan 2018, about to get 12 months this year, not in rush but do not want a hassle for again medical and police clearance which will expire in Feb 2019


----------



## 376979 (Dec 21, 2018)

any update?? and whats your subclass bro


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,

I applied last year of October 2018. upfront application, no agent, done with medical and police check. status still received. any update in your application?


----------



## Vzlan (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi,
I'm venezuelan and applied from Chile in September 2018, haven't heard anything since


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied last year of October 2018. upfront application, no agent, done with medical and police check. status still received. any update in your application?


hi Gelaaa,
i am done with my interview, submitted all the documents requested... now waiting since last 2 weekd for the decision.... really stressed out


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Vzlan said:


> Hi,
> I'm venezuelan and applied from Chile in September 2018, haven't heard anything since


sit back n relax... will take some time


----------



## Amjadiqbal (Nov 3, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied last year of October 2018. upfront application, no agent, done with medical and police check. status still received. any update in your application?


I applied in August . took two months to submit all documents after week or few days it straight to further assessment but sadly haven't heard yet.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi MZU. Thats a big progress!! Atlast u got a contact! Hope you receive your grant soon! Youre almost there!!! 🙂


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

MZU said:


> hi Gelaaa,
> i am done with my interview, submitted all the documents requested... now waiting since last 2 weekd for the decision.... really stressed out


when did you apply?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

M waiting for the last 20 months..still waiting


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

oichnas16 said:


> when did you apply?


Feb 14,2018.... Hope to get a decision soon...


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi MZU. Thats a big progress!! Atlast u got a contact! Hope you receive your grant soon! Youre almost there!!! &#128578;


Ahhhhh.... feels like there are 48hrs in a day.... really stressed oht... plz pray for me...


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Salban said:


> M waiting for the last 20 months..still waiting


Which subclass you applied for and from where?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

PMV 300..from India


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Salban said:


> PMV 300..from India


Salban did you email DIBP and enquire them about your application status?


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Already done n still waiting....


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

MZU said:


> Ahhhhh.... feels like there are 48hrs in a day.... really stressed oht... plz pray for me...


Its almost your anniversary since you lodged your application. Hope u get it soon.


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Pls pray for me as well...its very hard to wait for such a long time..


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Salban said:


> Pls pray for me as well...its very hard to wait for such a long time..


Did u call the immigration about your status?
The current global processing time for PMV is 14-18months. I think you can give them a call. Since, you already exceeded the waiting time.


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> Salban said:
> 
> 
> > Pls pray for me as well...its very hard to wait for such a long time..
> ...


Already emailed them..now waiting for the reply..finger crossed...


----------



## Salban (Nov 29, 2018)

Any recent grants ?? PMV


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> Its almost your anniversary since you lodged your application. Hope u get it soon.


Fingers crossed &#129310;


----------



## wembacr (Apr 15, 2018)

MZU said:


> Fingers crossed &#129310;


Praying and fingers crossed! A month ago I was asked for another document and now hoping that the last request and now get soon my PMV grant...


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

wembacr said:


> MZU said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed &#129310;
> ...


 from where did you apply? Wish you good luck


----------



## Msn (Jan 2, 2019)

MZU said:


> Gelaaa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hey what documents were you requested for?


----------



## wembacr (Apr 15, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> from where did you apply? Wish you good luck


 Mine goes to Ottawa Office


----------



## Moosa&Sid (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey Can you share your timeline in reply please.... I have applied PMV Subclass 300 in feb 2019. I just need to know Is CO assigned to every individual case and how we will know that?? Kindly reply


----------



## wembacr (Apr 15, 2018)

PMV 300
Applied: May 2018 - All docs upfront
First contact from CO: October 2018, requested extra information - App Status changed to Further assesment
Second contact from CO: January 2019, requested an extra document, provided 2 days after requsted

Now.. waiting


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Moosa&Sid said:


> Hey Can you share your timeline in reply please.... I have applied PMV Subclass 300 in feb 2019. I just need to know Is CO assigned to every individual case and how we will know that?? Kindly reply


Hey Moosa & Sid....
we applied for our pmv in feb 2018... till dec 06, no one contacted us and application status was initial assessment... 06 dec i got my a call from DIBP for an interview and asked me for some documents again which was already submitted and to do my medical. A senior officer asked for more documents later in the month. It took a month to submit the reply.. now we are waiting for a decision...thats it... it's difficult but you have to be patient..


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

COs are no longer assigned to a case, you may have a number of different people handling your application, and unless they contact you for further information, you may never know who they are.


----------



## Moosa&Sid (Dec 28, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> COs are no longer assigned to a case, you may have a number of different people handling your application, and unless they contact you for further information, you may never know who they are.


Thank You soo much really appreciated


----------



## Moosa&Sid (Dec 28, 2018)

MZU said:


> Hey Moosa & Sid....
> we applied for our pmv in feb 2018... till dec 06, no one contacted us and application status was initial assessment... 06 dec i got my a call from DIBP for an interview and asked me for some documents again which was already submitted and to do my medical. A senior officer asked for more documents later in the month. It took a month to submit the reply.. now we are waiting for a decision...thats it... it's difficult but you have to be patient..


Thank you soo much for the reply but my case is little different. I applied on 1st feb with each and every document and evidences and i got a biometric email as soon as i lodge my case and second day i got health assessment and i got my HAP Id soon i submitted my medical on 7 feb and on 11 feb i got medical clearance... and my current status is further assessment... but last status update is 7 Feb.... 
And kindly one more question is did you apply online through immi account??


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I applied in jan 2018 Guangzhou , China srilankan citizen currently in Australia on a visitor visa co requested for communication history for the time we been apart and police clearance due to expiration in January 2019 submitted In February 
No sound from their end been waiting for 13 months now ,


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi below is my timeline:
____________________
*PMV 300*
Country: Philippines
Lodged: Oct 2018
Medical: Oct 2018
Applied for sub600: Nov 2018
Sub600 grant: Nov 2018 (multiple)
PMV Grant: waiting


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Wife whos German just had her 820 granted this arvo (coming from PMV 300). Good times.

PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17 
PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18

820 applied: 06/09/18 
PCC request: 11/01/19

820 granted: 23/02/19 (today).


----------



## Msn (Jan 2, 2019)

wembacr said:


> PMV 300
> Applied: May 2018 - All docs upfront
> First contact from CO: October 2018, requested extra information - App Status changed to Further assesment
> Second contact from CO: January 2019, requested an extra document, provided 2 days after requsted
> ...


Hey can you please guide as to what extra documents were you requested for by the co?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Savage_Flame said:


> Wife whos German just had her 820 granted this arvo (coming from PMV 300). Good times.
> 
> PMV 300 applied: 29/10/17
> PMV 300 granted: 06/01/18
> ...


 congrats!! Only two months pmv processing times&#128586;&#128586;&#128586; how possible!!!


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

wow Congrats!


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

I just want to post my timeline too on this thread. 

TIMELINE - No Agent used to apply

January 4, 2019: Lodge application online

January 8, 2019: CO contacted me thru email asking to do health and police check and supply statement for wedding plans and sponsorship obligation statement. 

January 11, 2019: Bio metrics done

January 14, 2019: Singapore police check and other document upload completed 

January 15, 2019: Health check done

January 16, 2019: click confirm button on IMMI of sponsor but then confirm button on my IMMI as applicant went disable too. 
Emailed CO to inform I have submitted all that she requested. 

Patiently Waiting.....


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

oichnas16 said:


> I just want to post my timeline too on this thread.
> 
> TIMELINE - No Agent used to apply
> 
> ...


 that seems quick! All the best. Btw where did you apply?


----------



## TNDJ (Jan 14, 2019)

Had our PMV lodged in October, 2018 and did the biometrics collection and health check as requested a week later.
Still haven't heard anything.


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Hope, 

Applied offshore from Singapore but my nationality is from Philippines.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Applied in Dec and already uploaded medicals few weeks ago as I will be travelling for holidays. Haven't heard anything 😞


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

hi, any update on your application?


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

@MZU
Hi. Hows your application?


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Gelaaa said:


> @MZU
> Hi. Hows your application?


Hi.... haven't heard from them... tried contacting them through email, but no reply &#128542;.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Hay all..
Did anyone received that golden email after dec 2018... haven't heard of anyone sharing their happiness on the forum... 
experts plz help to understand why things have slowed down? Any particular reasons?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

I do not see any recent grants lately as well. Or any updates


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Grants just don't stop, they continue daily.
Don't forget that only a fraction of those who apply for visas belong to this forum, and of those who do belong only a few update their progress.
As it states on the website, each case is dealt with on an individual basis, so the time it takes for one person's application to process does not necessarily give an indication on how long it will take for your application to process.
The best way to find out your expected wait time is checking on the official site:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-offshore/provisional-309

Remember if your application has not been lodged for at least the 90% completed time, currently 19 months, you will NOT receive a informative reply to any email enquiry, instead you will receive the generic email stating you are still within the expected time frame.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Hope28 said:


> I do not see any recent grants lately as well. Or any updates


I am aware of FIVE subclass 300 grants from the Philippines in Jan 2019 and another SIX in Feb 2019. (_Not specifically from this forum, and I have no idea on how long they took_).

They do happen, but many people, once they get a grant don't mention it on forums.

In January 2019, 75% off subclass 300 visas took under 12 months, and this could easily mean that 50% could be under 9 months.


----------



## katemdf (Feb 26, 2018)

More good news for March! My US husband received his 309 AND 100 grant on 12 March. This was processed in Washington D.C.
Initially, we submitted all documents except medical and character. 
We received contact from a CO in February 2019 requesting evidence of eligibility to marry and immediately uploaded divorce certificates, which were also in the original application documents. The CO also requested the medical, which was promptly done and uploaded. I then clicked on the all documents submitted button. 
It was the same CO for RFI and visa grants.

Thank you forum members for your input, including questions and answers. 

Special thanks to Skybluebrewer, who offered sound and pragmatic advice and gave succinct answers - I really value your input.

Visa: PMV (subclass 309/100)
Application Lodged: 13 March 2018
Location: USA
State Police: 16 Jan 2019 - Applicant
Federal Police (FBI): 16 Jan 2019 - Applicant
Federal Police (FBI): 21 Jan 2019 - Sponsor
Australian National Police Clearance - 22 Jan 2019 - Sponsor
First contact from CO: early February 2019
Medical submitted: late February 2019
309 Granted: 12 March 2019
100 Granted: 12 March 2019


----------



## Amjadiqbal (Nov 3, 2018)

katemdf said:


> More good news for March! My US husband received his 309 AND 100 grant on 12 March. This was processed in Washington D.C.
> Initially, we submitted all documents except medical and character.
> We received contact from a CO in February 2019 requesting evidence of eligibility to marry and immediately uploaded divorce certificates, which were also in the original application documents. The CO also requested the medical, which was promptly done and uploaded. I then clicked on the all documents submitted button.
> It was the same CO for RFI and visa grants.
> ...


Congratulations.,&#128077;&#128075;


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

JandE said:


> I am aware of FIVE subclass 300 grants from the Philippines in Jan 2019 and another SIX in Feb 2019. (_Not specifically from this forum, and I have no idea on how long they took_).
> 
> They do happen, but many people, once they get a grant don't mention it on forums.
> 
> In January 2019, 75% off subclass 300 visas took under 12 months, and this could easily mean that 50% could be under 9 months.


Thanks for the reply... I think because I only follow this forum I thought things were slow... i hope I get a positive decision asap... fingers crossed &#129310;


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

katemdf said:


> More good news for March! My US husband received his 309 AND 100 grant on 12 March. This was processed in Washington D.C.
> Initially, we submitted all documents except medical and character.
> We received contact from a CO in February 2019 requesting evidence of eligibility to marry and immediately uploaded divorce certificates, which were also in the original application documents. The CO also requested the medical, which was promptly done and uploaded. I then clicked on the all documents submitted button.
> It was the same CO for RFI and visa grants.
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello all
Any grants from Australian high commission islamabad?


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

Applied January 2018 processing office China Guangzhou , originally from Sri Lanka. Applied through an agent . Currently in Australia on a visitor visa with dependent .
It’s been 14 months we have front loaded everything,
January 2019 requested for police clearance in Australia and srilanka. 
Then got few emails had explain my divorce papers , as well as the Chinese police clearance for missing time period , and a statutory declaration 
Agent recon the officer might not fimilliar with my documents because I am from srilanka and processing in China . But It’s stressful and frustrating.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi All,

I just want to post my timeline too on this thread. 🙂 And if there' any PMV recent grants from philippines?

Lodged Application Online: Feb 24, 2018
Visa type: PMV (for me and my son)
Timeline : Agent used to apply
Country: Phippines
July 19, 2018: Asked for additional supporting documents and medical, then after 1week submitted all.
August 23, 2018: Submitted my medical result and my son's medical result too.
Visa Grant: Still waiting...

But before I applied PMV, my son and I had 2 times declined Visitors Visa subclass 600, first I submitted our paper application in their office. Second applied, I used agency in manila.
Now, the solicitor advised me not to apply anymore the visitors visa subclass 600.

I am worried this time coz the PMV is my third try already even It's a different visa now.
I am waiting for 13months already.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey guyz....
Any grants from AHC- islamabad.....  its 14-1/2 months already... interview done, CO asked to go for medical as well.... why things are not moving from here... i can see alot grants from other countries, haven't heard anything from pakistan... feeling sad and frustrated 😢😞


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Jevy021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to post my timeline too on this thread. &#128578; And if there' any PMV recent grants from philippines?
> 
> ...


Any progress on ur application?


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

@MZU.. I'm still waiting for 14 1/2 months now. 😞 Still Stage 1- Initial Assessment the status of my PMV application. I feel sad and frustrated too.


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Jevy021 said:


> @MZU.. I'm still waiting for 14 1/2 months now. &#128542; Still Stage 1- Initial Assessment the status of my PMV application. I feel sad and frustrated too.


I hope and pray that things move fast for you as well... it's really painful to be hanged somewhere in the middle..


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Any updates??


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

@MZU. Thank you. Hoping here for you as well. I'm sick of waiting 😔 . Did you submitted your application with a help of solicitor?

@Hope28. Still waiting for 14 1/2 months😞


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Jevy021 said:


> @MZU. Thank you. Hoping here for you as well. I'm sick of waiting &#128532; . Did you submitted your application with a help of solicitor?
> 
> @Hope28. Still waiting for 14 1/2 months&#128542;


Hey Jevy021... we did not engaged any solicitor to submit our application...


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Heloo..
Any grants or movement from AHC- islamabad... its been 15-1/2 months since we applied and still waiting.... really really really frustrating


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been waiting for 16 months nothing yet but 2 months ago case officer requested some more information, did you receive any email for further documentation? 
It is frustrating


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Same here😥 nearly 5 months waiting


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

Good luck everyone🤜


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

GazJaz said:


> I have been waiting for 16 months nothing yet but 2 months ago case officer requested some more information, did you receive any email for further documentation?
> It is frustrating


After my interview in dec, CO asked me to go for my medical and asked for some documents. After submitting, again in dec 2018 they asked for some more documents ... since than we are waiting. If try contacting them through email, we get a generic email that your application is in process. &#128542;


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

Heloo all
Just wondering, any grants issued in the month of june 2019?


----------

